
The SRE model at Google - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/@rakyll/the-sre-model-6e19376ef986
======
pm90
There's a book about it too:
[https://www.safaribooksonline.com/library/view/site-
reliabil...](https://www.safaribooksonline.com/library/view/site-reliability-
engineering/9781491929117/)

~~~
icebraining
It's available for free:
[https://landing.google.com/sre/book.html](https://landing.google.com/sre/book.html)

------
dekhn
I came into Google as a Test Engineer (pretty funny since I had written maybe
1 unit test before Google) on an SRE team. I did Mission Control, it was
great. I didn't like the ultra-demanding on-call and its compensation model,
but SRE itself is great. Wonderful team of brilliant people.

~~~
user5994461
What's the on call and the compensation model?

------
technofiend
I love the Mission Control idea of sending developers through an SRE-role
rotation. It's really nice for people to see another side of working in the
firm and it helps build relationships and empathy.

My current employer has a engineer training course that's meant to help early
to mid career technologists advance and it's heavily built around networking
and teamwork. To me those are skills no less critical than ones needed for
technical delivery.

